# Accurate setting of your router skis



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

This low cost depth gauge shown in today's Rockler flyer will make setting up your skis quick and very accurate. 0-4" is sufficient for most sking projects.
The dust collector switch strikes me as reasonable in price, but make sure that your circuit breaker can withstand the surge current of the vac and router going on together, unless of course the switch has a delay built in.

iGaging Snap Depth Gauge - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

I hope it's better than the digital vernier we have in the workshop at work every time I go to use it the battery is flat :sad: give me an old fashioned dial gauge any day


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

The shape of the one in question is far more suitable than a standard vernier whether it be mechanical or electronic.


----------

